# Shotgun poll



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Hey guys,
We have had a bit of action here on the site with some schmuck. In the course of cleaning up his posts I accidentally deleted the whole thread. Sorry.

Robert


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

No problem Robert , in cleaning up the mess you did more good then harm :beer:


----------

